# 10022 with 76942



## deb bachman (Mar 30, 2015)

I am looking for an explaination as to if/when it is appropriate to bill 76942 with 10022. Wouldn't the 76942 be included in the 10022-FNA with imaging guidance? Thank you in advance.


----------



## lace659 (Mar 30, 2015)

You would bill 76942 with 10022 when the documentation tells you that the FNA was ultrasound guided.  10022 just tells you that imaging was used but does not specify what type of imaging was used (US, Fluoroscopic, etc.). The added imaging code (79642, 77002 tells what type imaging was used. Also in the CPT book under code 10022 it states "(For radiological supervision and interpretation, see 76942, 77002, 77012, 77021)". Hope this helps!


----------



## deb bachman (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## margaret fahy (Apr 8, 2015)

Agree...you can use the imaging codes with 10022...76942,77002,77012,and 77021.  It is misleading, as with imaging guidance is listed in code description.  However, per CSI IR Procedures and also Encoder Pro, it is totally appropriate to bill for the imaging guidance with 10022.


----------



## mehentrup7@aol.com (Dec 31, 2015)

All, Please read your CPT-4 Manual - 10022 states "Fine needle aspiration; with imaging guidance". You would bill just this code which includes the imaging guidance (includes ultrasound and every other type of guidance).


----------

